# Welche Rennsimulationen spielt ihr?



## Oliver (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe einige Ideen für kommende Ausgaben von PCGH Extreme und würde gerne wissen, wie viele Leute überhaupt Rennsimulationen spielen. Also keine Arcade-Renner wie Grid, NFS, etc


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Dezember 2008)

Das gute GP4 
Ansonsten Richard Burns (genialer Lerneffekt!) und Colin McRae, wobei ich da nur 1,2,3 und 04 + 05 habe. Das geniale GPL habe ich leider nicht selbst, aber gespielt habe ich es auch. Bei Gelegenheit muss ich mir das aber unbedingt mal kaufen.

*Edit:* F1 99-02 wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Option für die Umfrage gewesen.


----------



## push@max (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich zocke rFactor, speziell mit den F1-Mods von CDTP, die einfach nur klasse sind. Demnächst erscheint die lang erwarte MOD der Saison 2006...eine realistischere MOD für F1 Fans gibt es nicht.

Dann spiele ich noch GTR/2.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Dezember 2008)

Vor einiger Zeit hab ich mal Grand Turismo 4 gespielt, ansonsten nichts.

Ist ja auch recht 'anstrengend', da man die ganzen Strecken und so ja 'mühsam' erlernen muss...


----------



## exa (5. Dezember 2008)

colin mc rae habe ich angespielt, und das konnte auch gefallen! 
nicht gefallen konnte, das ich kein lenkrad habe, wodurch das ganze doch sehr an spassfaktor verliert... ich bleibe also -da ich nicht bereit bin für ein ordentliches lenkrad so viel geld wie für meine tasta hinzulegen- bei den arcade rasern wie nfs (underground 1 is und bleibt das beste!!!)


----------



## Elkgrin (5. Dezember 2008)

Forza2

Zwar in meinen Augen auch nich immer realistisch aber immerhin...


----------



## Fransen (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich zocke am Wochende oft Dirt und Race07.
->beides tolle Spiele...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Dezember 2008)

GTR Evolution und Dirt, wobei GTR eigentlich nicht so ganz mein ding ist


----------



## Snade (5. Dezember 2008)

auf der PS2 (ich weis )Grand Turismo 4 fin ich immer noch besser als need for speed und co


----------



## ShrinkField (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre hauptsächlich rFactor, Mods:

-F1RFT_08 
-Megane Mod 
-Rally Legends Mod
-WRC Subaru

und eigentlich noch viel mehr, will ich blos nicht alle aufzählen
Früher hab ich auch Gp4 gespielt, später dann auch mit Mods(Jcaranti) aber rFactor ist von der Simulation und Online Races einfach unschlagbar 

@Oliver: was habt ihr denn tolles vor ? Würd mich sehr freuen wenn ich mal was in Richtung Rennsport und Simulationen bringen würdet


----------



## JimBeam (6. Dezember 2008)

GTR Evolution, GTR2 hab ich mal gespielt und rFactor selten.

Im übrigen find ich nicht das Colin McRae eine Simulation ist.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Dezember 2008)

gtr evolution und gtr2, wobei ich finde das das fahrverhalten von evolution in richtung gt4(ps2) geht.
also ein guter mix zwischen sim und spielspass

mfg


----------



## Klutten (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Dauerzocker der GTR-Reihe. Aktuell befindet sich GTR-Evolution auf dem Rechner. Mit dem G25 ist das wirklich sehr geil zu spielen.


----------



## alex0582 (6. Dezember 2008)

hi

kann mir einer sagen wo ich solche rfactor mods herbekomme ? am besten f1 2008 

würde das dann auch unter vista laufen ?
und deutsch wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## EGThunder (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Simulation dann Collin McRae.

EG


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2008)

Collin(wenn man es denn wirklich eine Simulation nennen will) und GT Legends(nicht zu verwechseln mit GPL).


----------



## RaFoe (7. Dezember 2008)

GTR 2 

Offline oder im Onlinemodus


----------



## push@max (7. Dezember 2008)

Von CTDP ist nun endlich die 06er F1 MOD für rFactor erschienen. 

CTDP - Cars & Tracks Development Project - Official website - F1 2006


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich zock derzeit: Colin McRae Dirt und DTM Race Driver 3 und bald wird sich das neue Alarm für Cobra 11 Burning Wheels dazu gessellen!!!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele GTR Evo und dort verbringe ich 90% der Zeit in der Eifel. Absolut geniales Spiel (Fahrverhalten und Feeling), obwohl die Grafik nicht so pralle ist.


MFG


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt ja auch nix besseres, als sich in der grünen Hölle die Zeit zu vertreiben. Nicht umsonst ist es die schwerste und längste Rennstrecke der Welt. ^^


----------



## Overlocked (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich zog TMNUF. Das Spiel rockt


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich zog TMNUF. Das Spiel rockt



Hier geht es um Simulationen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch nix besseres, als sich in der grünen Hölle die Zeit zu vertreiben. Nicht umsonst ist es die schwerste und längste Rennstrecke der Welt. ^^



Wem sagst du das  schon so viele Stunden "investiert" und keine annähernd perfkte Runde hingelegt 
Die Streckenführung erinnert ja eher an eine Landstraße die nach knap über 20km wieder von vorne anfängt^^


MFG


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Januar 2009)

Hauptsächlich bei uns in der Liga rFactor.
F1 haben wir den MMG Mod
DTM haben wir einen DTM 08 Ligamod
als Spezialevent steigt Morgen (03.01.09) unser 3 Stunden Nordschleifenevent (Schleichwerbung  ) dazu auch meinen anderen Post beachten

Mods und Strecken findet ihr auf rFactor-Centrale. Eigendlich die erste Anlaufstelle für rFactor Fans. Silvester ist das große Hotlap Event dort zuende gegangen. 1000$ für die schnellste Hotlap auf Mid-Ohio.


Ansonsten fahre ich noch GTR 1+2 (aus Fun). Von Arcade wie NfS und TDU halte ich nicht viel. Bei TDU seh ich mir meist nur die Landschaft an


----------



## potzblitz (2. Januar 2009)

Spiele Sie nur auf der PS3

- *Formula 1 - Championship Edition 

-* *Gran Turismo 5 Prologue 

*und *

-* *Burnout Paradise 

*


----------



## djnoob (3. Januar 2009)

Da fehlt ja Grid in der Liste


----------



## Fransen (3. Januar 2009)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das  schon so viele Stunden "investiert" und keine annähernd perfkte Runde hingelegt
> Die Streckenführung erinnert ja eher an eine Landstraße die nach knap über 20km wieder von vorne anfängt^^
> 
> 
> MFG



Lohnt es sich eigentlich von GTR2 auf Evo um zusteigen?!?
Würde mich gerade mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## MoS (3. Januar 2009)

*rFactor*:
- F1 MMG
- HRC

und 
*RBR*

und früher auch Colin McRae 1/2/3 (fällt aber imo nicht unter "Simulation"  )


----------



## Max_Power (6. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele gelentlich TDU (im Hardcore-Modus), aber meistens rFactor auf der Nordschleife mit dem Octavia, manchmal auch mit der Z06.


----------



## kmf (6. Januar 2009)

[X] GTR 2     
[X] Race 07 
[X] Andere (bitte angeben)     

DTM
Need for Speed Porsche
Racedriver Grid


----------



## roadgecko (6. Januar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> [X] GTR 2
> [X] Race 07
> [X] Andere (bitte angeben)
> 
> ...



[X] Dirt

Habs es zwar schon länger nicht gespielt aber bei Rally-Spielen gefällt mir vor allem natürlich die Geländestrecken und die schönen Landschaften.

Dirt hat natürlich noch mehr zu bieten 
Hab sogar die Steel-Book Edition hier liegen.


----------



## Geforce80 (6. Januar 2009)

ich zocke eig. kaum noch renngames
früher auf der playstation immer 
midnight club
und 
nfs

jetzt zock ich gerade zur zeit hin und wieder grind


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

Race Driver Grid,da macht das überholen weningstens noch spass!


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bin z.Z auch auf GRID-Trip...spiele es wann es nur geht 

Die Grafik haut mich einfach um


----------



## sidewinderdxii (20. Januar 2009)

Ich zock rFactor in ner Liga,
meine Favorite Mods sind Indy 95, ChampcarWorldSeries 2005/2006, ChampcarWorldSeries 2007/2008 und der Toyota Atlantic Mod.
Man(n) sehe und Frau auch ich bin US Racing Freak


----------



## emmaspapa (20. Januar 2009)

PGR 4 auf der XBox 360  . Rennspiele nur an der Konsole .....


----------



## Klutten (21. Januar 2009)

Ab Februar werde ich wieder verschärft die Nordschleife von GTR-Evolution in Angriff nehmen, da ich mich gerade um einen Fahrerplatz beim 24h-Rennen 2010 (dem echten) beworben habe. Ich kann ja nicht dauernd 400 km zum Ring gurken. ^^


----------



## poppypraun (21. Januar 2009)

[X] CMR Dirt
[X] Race 07

Richard Burns hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen. Muss ich ma wieder austesten...


----------



## maGic (21. Januar 2009)

Einzige die mir gefällt:

*StarWars Racer.*

Rest hasse ich, besonders Need for Speed.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Januar 2009)

Grid... das ist momentan immernoch das beste Rennspiel...!


----------



## poppypraun (21. Januar 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Grid... das ist momentan immernoch das beste Rennspiel...!



...aber keine Simulation .


----------



## moe (21. Januar 2009)

gtr-evolution. ansonsten noch grid und dirt, aber das zählt ja nicht als rennsimulation.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Januar 2009)

maGic schrieb:


> Einzige die mir gefällt:
> 
> *StarWars Racer.*
> 
> Rest hasse ich, besonders Need for Speed.




Keine Simulation!


----------



## foose (24. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr manchmal BMW M3 Challenge, eine sehr realistische Simulation


----------



## push@max (24. Januar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal wieder das gute alte GT Legends installiert, ein wirklich gutes Spiel.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal wieder das gute alte GT Legends installiert, ein wirklich gutes Spiel.



So alt ist das doch gar nicht. Kennste noch Grand Prix Legends (1998) ? Das war nen Hammer Spiel. Schwer wie Hölle, die alten Kisten auf der Piste zu halten.


----------



## push@max (24. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> So alt ist das doch gar nicht. Kennste noch Grand Prix Legends (1998) ? Das war nen Hammer Spiel. Schwer wie Hölle, die alten Kisten auf der Piste zu halten.



Das habe ich damals auch gespielt...wenn man die Wagen auf der Strecke halten konnte, war man schon ein Pro.


----------



## msix38 (7. Februar 2009)

[x] Race Driver Grid
edit UZI: Für mich sind alle Spiele vom Prinzip her fast gleich.


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> [x] Race Driver Grid und *BR Paradise Ultimate Box*


Das ist ein Arcade Racer und keine Simulation.


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Ich zocke auch manchmal BMW M3 Challenge

Ist echt en Cooles Game  


MfG


----------



## push@max (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gestern DIRT installiert...macht wirklich Spaß das Spiel.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Februar 2009)

zocke zurzeit GTR Evo ansonsten noch:

GTR
GTR2
GT Legends
Race Driver GRID
Test Drive Unlimited
Need for Speed Underground --> Undercover
u.s.w

suche nur noch rFactor....

[GTR Evo --> painting von Fahrzeugen]


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2009)

Wusste gar nicht, dass man bei GTR Evo der R8 fahren kann. Mit einem Momo Lenkrad ist das Spiel der pure Genuss, richtig fördernd


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (17. Februar 2009)

Jep der AUDI R8GT fählt unter die GT Pro.... mit nem 5.0l V10...
Spiele es mit nem Saitek P2600 Rumble Pad....


----------



## entenpost1 (2. März 2009)

Spiele meistens Test Drive Unlimited sowie DiRT... sind 2 echt geile Spiele!!


----------



## der_flamur (2. März 2009)

Ich spiele gerne GTR2 (hat leider ein virus abbekomm muss erst wieder runtermachen), aber GRID und Gran Turismo (PS2 und PC kann man net vergleichen) sind hammer games.


----------



## Manillaroad (6. März 2009)

Bin auch voll in GTR2 und GT Legends drin. Mit den ganzen Addons kann man den R8 übrigens auch in GTR2 fahren, allerdings in der Rennversion. Macht sogar noch mehr Spass als in GTR Evolution finde ich. Alle, die GTR2 fahren und auf Oldtimer aus GT Legends stehen: Installiert euch die Power&Glory- Mod!


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (9. März 2009)

Da mein PC in sachen Ausstatung noch recht bescheiden ist, kann ich aufm PC nur auf minimalen Einstellungen zocken Aber mit dem i7-System, was im Sommer in meine Bude kommt wird sich das ändern

Aber auch so werde ich auf jeden Fall Gran Tourismo treu bleiben


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. März 2009)

[X] Live for Speed

LfS. Aber auch Test Drive Unlimited und MotorM4X: Offroad Extreme. Wären auch noch gute Kandidaten dür dein Umfrage.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. März 2009)

the_real_Kazoo schrieb:


> Da mein PC in sachen Ausstatung noch recht bescheiden ist, kann ich aufm PC nur auf minimalen Einstellungen zocken Aber mit dem i7-System, was im Sommer in meine Bude kommt wird sich das ändern
> 
> Aber auch so werde ich auf jeden Fall Gran Tourismo treu bleiben


 
Ich kenne zwar deine aktuelle PC-Config nicht, aber versuch mal LFS. Hat relativ geringe Systemanforderungen.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (10. März 2009)

GT Legends, Grand Prix Legends, GTR 2, CMR04, Grand Prix 2 ()


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

... Zählt NFS?? scherz ähm ich bin Colin McRae Fan... weil mich einfach der ealismus und das Gamplay überzeugen


----------



## .Mac (16. März 2009)

Z.Z. spiele ich Race Driver GRID, einfach ein sau gutes Spiel, und nicht so verbuggt wie die NFS Reihe von EA.


----------



## Ecle (16. März 2009)

Früher hab ich auch immer Grand Prix 2 gespielt. Geniale Simulation


----------



## cyco99 (16. März 2009)

Ich spiele hauptsächlich Test Drive Unlimited. Das Spiel bietet einen tollen Online-Modus, eine nette Grafik und die besten Autos aller zur Zeit erhältlichen PC Spiele. Ob das Game allerdings eine Simulation darstellt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Schluwel (16. März 2009)

DTM Race Driver 3 ( ich weis ist nicht die totale Simulation aber ist einfach geil mit Lenkrad) ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (16. März 2009)

Mangels Nachschub immer noch das gute alte GP4.
(Ich verfluche Sony)
Dazu noch GPL und Collin McRay


----------



## Schmiddy (16. März 2009)

Ich spiel gern GTR2, besonders oft auf der Pilsbierbude.de


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (17. März 2009)

cyco99 schrieb:


> Ich spiele hauptsächlich Test Drive Unlimited. Das Spiel bietet einen tollen Online-Modus, eine nette Grafik und die besten Autos aller zur Zeit erhältlichen PC Spiele. Ob das Game allerdings eine Simulation darstellt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


 
Jain. Eden Games hat zwar zur korrekten Darstellung (optisch wie technisch) die Daten sämtlicher im Spiel nachgebildeten Fahrzeuge eingeholt und basiernd darauf die PKW und Motorräder entsprechend nachgebildet, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist das Spiel aber immer noch sehr Arcade lastig.
Allerdings kann im späteren Spielverlauf ein Level erreicht werden an dem wieder mehr zur Simulation hin gearbeitet wird. Das macht sich z.B. dadurch benekrbar das die Fahrzeuge merklich anders regieren und sich anders fahren lassen.


----------



## gettohomie (17. März 2009)

[X] Andere

Ich spiele GRID auf LAN-Partys und im Internet


----------



## HollomaN (17. März 2009)

[x] GPL
[x] GTR 2

richtig geile rennsimulationen. das alles noch online.


----------



## heartcell (17. März 2009)

ich zock BMW M3 Challenge, DTM Racer 2 und LevelR(ja, is aber ein geiles Game^^)
muhahaha Muschachos^^


----------



## Schmiddy (17. März 2009)

HollomaN schrieb:


> [x] GPL
> [x] GTR 2
> 
> richtig geile rennsimulationen. das alles noch online.



Meine Meinung!!!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> Meine Meinung!!!


 
Genau, meine auch, offline macht sowas keinen Spaß


----------



## klon5422 (24. März 2009)

Ich selbst spiele am liebsten Colin  weil ich den fahrer an sich sehr gut finde er ist damals ja auch einer der besten gewesen.....
leider ist er ja bei einem heli-rundflug umgekommen die schadens Physik war zwar ein bischen übertrieben aber....nun ja... ich fand sie trodzdem immer recht cool.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (30. März 2009)

[x] GTR2
[x] GTR Evolution
[x] Race Driver GRID
[x] GT Legends
[x] Colin McRay DIRT

Zur Zeit BurnOut Paradise Ultimate Box


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. März 2009)

Undergrund 2, Most Wanted, Undercover, Flat Out 2, Flat Out Ultimative Carnage, GRId, Colin McRae Dirt. Haben zwar nicht alle richtig gute Grafig, machen aber richtig Spaß.


----------



## maar (3. April 2009)

hallo ich wollte mal wieder ein rennspiel zocken.. was würdet ihr aktuell empfehlen in richtung touring car/DTM und formel 1 ?

kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus..


----------



## Dj_Hellfire (5. April 2009)

Schön GTR 2 online gibt wohl kaum was besseres ^^


----------



## maar (5. April 2009)

gtr2 demo hab ich mir gestern geladen, bin nicht begestert.. die lenkung ist voll arcademässig..und kaum schadensmodels


----------



## fehe.dr (5. April 2009)

das liegt vllt daran das es sich mit tastatur und gamepad doof fahren lässt ... allerdings mit lenkrad voll fetzt ...

probier´s aus ... wirst viel spaß haben ..


----------



## JimBeam (5. April 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> das liegt vllt daran das es sich mit tastatur und gamepad doof fahren lässt ... allerdings mit lenkrad voll fetzt ...
> 
> probier´s aus ... wirst viel spaß haben ..



Wobei ich sagen muss das es mit dem Gamepad durchaus auch Spass macht, ich fahre seit GTR Rennsimulationen mit dem Gamepad und mir machts auch Spass. Mit Tastatur ist das natürlich nix, da man da ja nicht dosieren kann wie viel Gas man gibt.

Was das Schadensmodell angeht, die ganzen Simulationen ob GTR2, RACE07 rFactor sind alle nicht mehr auf dem neuesten technischen Stand. Heisst du wirst kaum eine Simulation finden bei der das anders ist.


----------



## maar (5. April 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> das liegt vllt daran das es sich mit tastatur und gamepad doof fahren lässt ... allerdings mit lenkrad voll fetzt ...
> 
> probier´s aus ... wirst viel spaß haben ..


schenkst du mir einen zu Ostern?
ich will mir nicht extra eins kaufen um GTR2 zu spielen


----------



## maar (8. April 2009)

Heute habe ich ich GRID gespielt und wurde wiedermal entäuscht.

Was da realistisch ist ist nur die Grafik und das Schadensmodel.
Die Fahrphysik kann man in die tonne kloppen! Alles so schwammig und die kamera dreht sich mit.


Codemasters hat ein gutes Rennspiel rausgebracht und das ist Toca Race Driver 3 wo auch die Fahrphysik exzellent ist.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. April 2009)

GTR 2 und Arcade? Stell mal auf Simulation und dann versuchs nochmal. Mit Anfänger kann jeder fahren.


----------



## maar (12. April 2009)

geht ja nicht um anfänger oder nicht.. der fahrstill an sich ist sch****
und wo kann man es umstellen auf simulation?


----------



## Lee (12. April 2009)

Ab und zu mal Gran Turismo 5...


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. Juni 2009)

Und, was wird nun aus der Umfrage Herr Redakteur?


----------



## maar (18. Juni 2009)

hab mich an GRID festgesetzt und bleib erstmal bei!


----------



## PrimeCool3r (18. Juni 2009)

DiRT FTW!!!
Ich spiele schon seid Colin McRae 2


----------



## Octopoth (26. Juni 2009)

Ich zocke momentan GTR 2 und Colin McRae.


----------



## superman1989 (28. Juni 2009)

Grid nur grid und nichts anderes huhu


grid : Grid : GRID^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Könnte mal ein Mod "Colin McRae" in der Umfrage korrigieren.
Colin schreibt sich nur mit einem "L". 

Colin war der größte


----------



## maar (28. Juni 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> Grid nur grid und nichts anderes huhu
> 
> 
> grid : Grid : GRID^^


yeah man! >grid >grid


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2009)

[X]Rally Trophy

(und NfS3, Trackmania Nations non-forever, DETHKARZ und gelegentlich Star Wars Racer - die aber alle nicht als RennsSIMULATION zählen)


----------



## kevinl (7. August 2009)

[X] GTR 2
[X] r-Factor

r-Factor spiele ich momentan mit den Mods Cupra-Serie und F1.

und natürlich GRID !!


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. August 2009)

maar schrieb:


> yeah man! >grid >grid



hat schon jemand grid gesagt? 

also ähm.. grid? und ähm.. grid... nicht zu vergessen... grid


----------



## DonVotz (8. August 2009)

ich zocke eigentlich nur grid  
auf der ps2 grand turismo 3 +4
gp 4 ab und an


----------



## Webstyler (8. August 2009)

Hab früher auf der PS Ridge Racer gezockt, aber ansonsten bin ich nicht so der Rennfahrer


----------



## RedBrain (8. August 2009)

[X] GTR 2


----------



## Tom3004 (14. August 2009)

Grand Turismo 5 Prologue auf der Ps 3


----------



## crah (26. September 2009)

Andere Race Driver Grid oder NFS shift.
mal ein gutes NFS seit langen wider bis auf die abstürze.

mfg crah


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

GTR 2, Colin McRae und G*T*Legends. 
Gerade GTR2 für mich der Primus unter den Rennsimulationen


----------



## erel68 (9. Oktober 2009)

Neben GTR2, GTR Evo und Race 07 spiele ich noch Rfactor und GTLegends.

MfG erel68


----------



## Monstermoe (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele Dirt, Track Mania, Grid und DTM Race Driver 3 wel man die gut auf Lan-Patys spielen kann.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Oktober 2009)

GT-Reihe, Playstation

Aufm PC keine Simulationen, nur Funracer Nfs MW, mal Grid oder Shift


----------



## killer89 (11. Oktober 2009)

GTR2 und NFS SHIFT  und auf der PS2 GT4, jetzt auch mit G25 

MfG


----------



## hoschi8219 (24. Oktober 2009)

ab und zu F1 2002.

würde ja mal eine neuere version spielen. aber...


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Oktober 2009)

NFS Shift und Prolouge


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele an Simulationen im Moment Shift


----------



## Genghis99 (25. Oktober 2009)

rFactor, GTR2 - mancher wird mich kennen, wenn ich Nordschleife sag. Mods geb ich hier mal nicht an, es reicht wenn ich sag, das ich die RSR Betas von GSMF mag.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. Oktober 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich spiele an Simulationen im Moment Shift




NfS (oder GRID) ist keine Simulation.


----------



## buzty (31. Oktober 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich spiele an Simulationen im Moment Shift



ich musste schmunzeln 

-> race07


----------



## Naumo (31. Oktober 2009)

Gran Turismo


----------



## Invidia (4. November 2009)

Also ich zick die ganze Zeit schon Race Driver Grid


----------



## ']UDP[' (11. November 2009)

Ich spiel ebenfalls das NFS Shift.


----------



## killer89 (12. November 2009)

Und im ersten Post stehts noch: Grid und Shift zählen nich XD

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (22. Dezember 2009)

fast nur rFactor aber nebenbei auch mal ne runde gtr evo oder gtr 2

*NFS SHIFT UND RACE DRIVER GRID SIND KEINE SIMULATIONEN

UND GRAN TURISMO NUR TEILWEISE*


----------



## NCphalon (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiel Trackmania


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

zählt auch nicht


----------



## Loop2112 (25. Dezember 2009)

hauptsächlich spiele ich gtr evolution
gtr 2 habe ich davor gespielt und davor gpl

rfactor würde ich mir gerne noch kaufen und testen, aber vom preis her ist es mir noch etwas zuviel.


----------



## Jan565 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich Spiele Colin McRea und halt NFS Shift wenn man es dazu zählen darf und natürlich auch Gran Turismo für die PS1,2,3,P. Und auch noch Race Driver Grid, aber das zählt da eher nicht so zu.


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2009)

Bald Dirt2 mit Xbox gamepad +32" LCD


----------



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2009)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich Spiele *Colin McRea* und halt NFS Shift wenn man es dazu zählen darf und natürlich auch Gran Turismo für die PS1,2,3,P. Und auch noch Race Driver Grid, aber das zählt da eher nicht so zu.



hat der net "driving home for christmas" geschrieben?

(ich hör ja schon auf)


----------



## Jan565 (26. Dezember 2009)

Oh, ja hast recht ...

Meinte natürlich Collin McRae Dirt 1 und 2... Leider hab ich kein Lenkrad um das zu Zocken :/


----------



## killer89 (26. Dezember 2009)

An alle: Shift, Dirt oder Trackmania *zählen nicht!* und ne Sim ohne Lenkrad ist wie Marmeladenbrot ohne Marmelade!

MfG


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2009)

[X] Andere (bitte angeben)

Trackmania Sunrise 
alt aber trotzdem geil

EDIT: Wenns keine Simulation ist, tut es mir leid - hab aber keine Lust die 13 Seiten des Threads danach zu durchstöbern^^


----------



## killer89 (26. Dezember 2009)

1. Steht im 1. Post:


Oliver schrieb:


> Ich habe einige Ideen für kommende Ausgaben von PCGH Extreme und würde gerne wissen, wie viele Leute überhaupt Rennsimulationen spielen. *Also keine Arcade-Renner wie Grid, NFS, etc*


2. Steht gaaaaanz oben auf dieser Seite, welche Sims es sind und gibt. Unter "Andere" fällt für mich Racing Simu, Formel 1 Simu und kp...

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (27. Dezember 2009)

genau der meinung bin ich auch killer ohne lenkrad ich blöd


----------



## Blue_Gun (28. Dezember 2009)

ich spiele/habe gespielt:

NfS Shift-Underground-Underground 2-Undercover-Carbon-Most Wanted, GTR 2, GT Legends, Colin McRae Dirt 2, Grid, F1 06/05, 

ja das wars 

mfg


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2010)

Also mein absoluter Topfavorit ist Test Drive Unlimited!
Die Grafik ist bombastisch, es gibt unglaublich viele Autos die Getunt werden können, guter Freie Fahrt Modus, extrem viele extras, und noch einiges mehr.
Gibts beriets ab 6€. Genial das Spiel!


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

An sich nur GTR2 als echte Rennsim, sons noch Shift und Dirt2, aber das sind ja mehr so Arcardemöchtegernsims^^


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Februar 2010)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Also mein absoluter Topfavorit ist Test Drive Unlimited!


Allerdings keine Simulation


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (14. Februar 2010)

[x] Collin McRae Dirrrrrrt 2


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Allerdings keine Simulation


Hmm. Ich denke schon das es eine Rennsimulationsspiel ist. Das Fahrverhalten ist extrem realistisch, von Scheibenwischern über Blinker und Fenster hoch und runter gibt es alles was man von einer Simulation erwarten kann.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (14. Februar 2010)

SHIFT, Burnout Paradiese und Flatout Ultimate Carnage Obwohl die beiden letzteren ja nicht so viel mit Simulation zu tun haben ^^


----------



## Kaspar (18. Februar 2010)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich denke schon das es eine Rennsimulationsspiel ist. Das Fahrverhalten ist extrem realistisch, von Scheibenwischern über Blinker und Fenster hoch und runter gibt es alles was man von einer Simulation erwarten kann.



nur weil es scheiben wischer gibt heißt es noch lange nicht das es ne rennsim ist.
spiel ma die rFactor demo an dann weißte was ne renn sim ist auch wenn es da keine scheibenwischer gibt .


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Februar 2010)

Kaspar schrieb:


> nur weil es scheiben wischer gibt heißt es noch lange nicht das es ne rennsim ist.
> spiel ma die rFactor demo an dann weißte was ne renn sim ist auch wenn es da keine scheibenwischer gibt .


Und wenn man ne Rennsims mit F1 Wagen fährt hat man net mal Schweibenwischer


----------



## Nekro (21. Februar 2010)

GTR Evolution <3


----------



## Kaspar (21. Februar 2010)

kooles spel aber meiner meinung nach grenzwertig alles nach gtr 2 wurde imer mehr richtung arcade


----------



## Nekro (21. Februar 2010)

das stimmt, GTR Evolution wird nicht ganz so realitisch wiedergegeben wie GTR2,aber dennoch nah dran.
Aber Grafik und Streckenverlauf sind um einiges besser, wenn ich an die Gtr2 Nordschleife denke....da waren ja nur wenige Kurven annähernd dem Original


----------



## Kaspar (21. Februar 2010)

naja da gubt es mittler weile aber auch sehr schöne


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (28. Februar 2010)

[x] Colin McRare. Ist eine äußerst realistische und vor allem abwechslungsreiche Simulation. Die häufigen Wüstenrennen sind meine Favoriten. *drift* drift*


----------



## Ich 15 (21. März 2010)

[x]ab Dienstag GTR Evolution

ich will nicht wissen wie viele Studen ich vor gt3,gt4 verbracht habe. Ich finde es echt schade das es so was nicht für PC gibt. Zumal ich mir jetzt nicht extra für gt 5 eine PS3 holen möchte


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Zählt auch noch Destruction Derby 2?! Denn das zock ich grad noch


----------



## Broiler (29. März 2010)

[X] GTR2(sehr selten)
[X] Race Driver: GRID , Flat Out 1/2, XPand Rallye , Burnout Paradise


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

(o) andere, nämlich KEINE.


----------



## Finsk (30. März 2010)

[x] Race 07, mitm M3 E30 über die Nordschleife blasen, allerdings macht das ohne Lenkrad keinen Fun 
[x] Andere, Dirt 2 zur Zeit, NFS Shift, wenns denn mal wieder läuft.

Hab auch noch ausversehen "Collin McRae" angekreuzt, war nich gewollt...


----------



## SuEdSeE (30. März 2010)

Also ich find das Collin McRae schon ganz schön was hermacht, grade halt dirt und dirt 2


----------



## Raikoon (30. März 2010)

Life For Speed ist geil kann ich jedem empfehlen


----------



## Arcole (5. April 2010)

hi,
NfS-Most Wanted
WAS?,das soll keine Sim sein,dann fahrt mal den Betonlaster 
MfG


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

Was für einen Betonlaster?


----------



## Wincenty (5. April 2010)

Es gibt bei NFS MW die einzelnen Herausforderungen (60 an der Zahl wenn ich mich recht erinnere) und bei einer dieser Herausforderungen soll man mit einem Betonlaster fahren, hab es aber noch nicht gefunden bzw. so weit gefahren XD


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

Naja, trotzdem ist NFS: MW keine Simulation, sondern ein Arcade-Racer.


----------



## Sesfontain (5. April 2010)

der Betonlaster ist mMn nicht soo realistisch
Fährt sich so direkt, dass einzige ist nur, dass er langsam in der Kurve ist.Ich denke mal, ein LKW ist eher indirekt vom Fahrverhalten?


----------



## emazemc (8. April 2010)

spiele meist colin mcrae... finde ich am besten umgesetzt.. bin aber gespannt auf das neue gp2010


----------



## joraku (8. April 2010)

Früher auf der PS2 gab es doch auch Collin Spiele, oder? Die waren nicht einfach.


----------



## ThePlayer (9. April 2010)

GRAN TURISMO 2 + 3 + 4!
Alles andere ist Arcade.


----------



## Kaspar (9. April 2010)

GT 2,3,4 ist arcade ja kannst mir nicht erzählen das gt sim ist


----------



## midnight (10. April 2010)

Naja aber Gran Turismo ist schon mehr sim als arcade. Das große Minus ist eben das nicht vorhandene Schadensmodell...

so far


----------



## der Türke (10. April 2010)

Bin ich Blind oder sehe ich da wirklich kein *Grid?*

Coline MC
Need For Speed Most Wanted und selbstverständlich eins der besten Rennsimulation auf dieser Galaxie Grid


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2010)

GTR Evolution 
Collin McRae 
bei andere Shift,Grid

Aber im September soll ja F1 1020 kommen


----------



## steffen0278 (15. April 2010)

GTR 1+2+Evo
GT Legends
rFactor (Liga Mod PCC09 (Porsche Cup), Bockbierbude.de Autoupdater)

Jede Sim ohne Hilfen außer Autokupplung


----------



## amdfreak (16. April 2010)

[x] Andere (bitte angeben)
grad war's noch Need for Speed Underground 2
bald aber (hoffentlich) Colin McRae Dirt


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Mai 2010)

Kaspar schrieb:


> GT 2,3,4 ist arcade ja kannst mir nicht erzählen das gt sim ist


Das meinst du nicht ernst oder?

Hat jemand RBR unter Windows 7 x64 zum Laufen gebracht?


----------



## newjohnny (3. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele Grid .... Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Rennspiele überhaupt ...


----------



## ShiZon (3. Mai 2010)

Wieso wird eine 2 Jahre alte Umfrage wieder ausgegraben, nimmt das hier langsam die Form von PCG an?


----------



## Own3r (3. Mai 2010)

[x] Colin McRae

DiRT 2


----------



## a-e-x (8. Mai 2010)

ist eigentlich schon bekannt welche systemanforderungen F1 2010 von Codemasters haben wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Nein, da es aber die gleiche Engine hat wie Dirt 2, wird es sicher auf den Rechnern laufen, auf denen Dirt 2 auch schon lief.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, da es aber die gleiche Engine hat wie Dirt 2, wird es sicher auf den Rechnern laufen, auf denen Dirt 2 auch schon lief.



Da wär' ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (9. Mai 2010)

An Rennspielen spiele ich:

GTR; GTR2; GTR Evolution
Need for Speed Shift
Dirt 1&2
RaceDriver GRID
usw.


----------



## matze95 (9. Mai 2010)

[X] CMR Dirt...einfach ein geiles Spiel


----------



## LOGIC (9. Mai 2010)

[X] Collin McRae Dirt 2
[X] Sonstiges 

Ich spiele noch NfS Shift...ist zwar keine "richtige" Simulation aber es ist mein Lieblings Rennspiel.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Mai 2010)

[X] GP 4

schade, dass es keinen 5er gibt 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Mai 2010)

Zurzeit eigentlich nur Dirt 2, klasse Game meiner Meinung nach.
Vor Ewigkeiten auch mal Need for Speed Underground 2 (als es da aktuellste war )


----------



## negert (6. Juni 2010)

NFS MW


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2010)

negert schrieb:


> NFS MW


 
Öhm, das ist keine Rennsimulation.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juni 2010)

Momentan Grid, aber F1 2010 werd ich mir auchma angucken


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juni 2010)

NFS Shift mit diversen mods


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jede NFS reihe weitesgehend durch gespielt und ich spiele auch nur diese.

Ohja,Blur zocke ich auch noch.^^


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2010)

Das sind aber keine Rennsimulationen, sondern Arcade-Racer.^^


----------



## Kaspar (23. Juni 2010)

SIGN

Rennsimulationen sind:
-GTR
-GTR 2
-GTL
-rFactor
-Live for Speed S1 und S2
-GTR Evo
-Race
-Race 07
-Race On
-Netcar Pro

Gruß und Sorry falls ich doch eine Vergessen habe und NFS und co sind KEINE Rennsim.


----------



## Seabound (23. Juni 2010)

Sports Car GT


----------



## don237 (28. Juni 2010)

Sports Car GT find kenn ich auch noch, fand ich ma richtig klasse ... genau so wie CMR 3

Jetzt sinds eher GTR ,GT Legends und NFS Shift mit Mods
... und auf der PS3 noch GT5 Prologue


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Hab mal ne zeit lang GT Legends gezockt  Ist ein echt super game ! und auf der Pyramide zu finden ^^


----------



## Kaspar (29. Juni 2010)

jop alleine schon die sounds von den alten karren sind der hammer und spaß machen tun sie auch noch.

Gruß


----------



## fsx (8. Juli 2010)

Race 07, RBR (auch wenn schon lange veraltet) und alle CMR-Teile bis auf die Dirtreihe (sind aber eher Arcade)


----------



## Lexx (8. Juli 2010)

kaspar schrieb:


> sign
> 
> rennsimulationen sind:
> -gtr
> ...



fsr 2010


----------



## Kaspar (8. Juli 2010)

Hier mal nen Update der Liste 

Rennsimulationen sind:
-GTR
-GTR 2
-GTL
-rFactor
-Live for Speed S1 und S2
-GTR Evo
-Race
-Race 07
-Race On
-Netcar Pro
-Rigard Burns Rally
-GP Legends
-iRacing
-Nascar Racing 2003


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn Rennsimulationen dann:

- GTR
- GTR 2
- GTR Evolution
- GT Legends
- Race 07


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2010)

rFactor - am liebsten den F1 2006-Mod von CTDP und den F1 2009-Mod von FSOne. 

Ist hier eigentlich jemand, der ebenfalls rFactor spielt? Ich kenne nämlich gar keinen und muss immer offline gegen die KI spielen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Kaspar (10. Juli 2010)

jo its me iam on your side 

ja ich spiele fahre auch rfactor !
Hast skype oder so ?
schick mir ma ne pn dann düsen wir zusammen mal ne runde.

Gruß


----------



## hemaso (11. August 2010)

Ich  fahre fast  nur F1, bis jetzt eben nur Formula one Edition 2006, aber ab September gibt es das neue F1 2010, und auf das freue ich mich ganz besonders. Soll sehr realistisch sein. 

sg hemaso


----------



## Lexx (11. August 2010)

hemaso: du kennst FSR nicht?

mit dem trainieren sogar die formel 1-piloten..


----------



## hemaso (11. August 2010)

Nein Lexx, das kenne ich nicht. Ich bin kein Jüngling mehr, bin schon 57 und mit dem Neuesten noch nicht so vertraut. Für mich ist momentan das Logitech-Lenkrad G27 das richtige Spielzeug, mit dem ich Formula one Edition 2006 spiele. Aber vielleicht kannst Du mich über FSR etwas aufklären. Ich wäre Dir dankbar dafür.  

sg hemaso


----------



## hemaso (11. August 2010)

Mittlerweile habe ich heraus bekommen, was FSR heißt. 
Wo bekommt man so etwas?


----------



## steffen0278 (13. August 2010)

FSR? Ist doch Formula Sim Racing. DIE F1 Liga im Netz. Da kann man sich nicht für ein Cockpit bewerben, dazu wird man eingeladen. Außerdem gibts Startgebühren (recht happig) und Preisgelder. Der Marques braucht glaube ich nicht mehr arbeiten


----------



## Lexx (13. August 2010)

hemaso schrieb:


> Nein Lexx, das kenne ich nicht.


na dann wirds aber höchste zeit.. *g*

und gruß aus wien, bin auch schon 43..  ok, 4 wochen dauerts noch

FSR 2010 ist ein mod für "rFactor", das man sich mittlerweile kostenlos von 
deren homepage laden kann. FSR=formula sim racing.
wie bereits erwähnt DIE formel 1 simulation.

ok, wenn man liga spielt, wirds ein bissl aufwendig, quasi ein fulltime-job.
aber das muss man ja nicht.. 

siehe:
rfactor.net
simsync.de


----------



## steffen0278 (14. August 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> ok, wenn man liga spielt, wirds ein bissl aufwendig, quasi ein fulltime-job.
> aber das muss man ja nicht..




Macht aber wesentlich mehr Spass, und vor allem als Anfänger lernt man in kurzer Zeit eine Menge dazu (Setupbau)

Der Mod von FSR ist aber deren Vorjahresmod. Den aktuellen bekommen nur die Ligafahrer.


----------



## TheRammbock (14. August 2010)

[x] Collin McRae


----------

